# Is 110k a good salary in perth



## cliveandkaren

Hi I have been offered a job in Perth 110K is this a good salary Im married have 5 kids. Wife will be working as a nurse .


----------



## Bibbs

Depends on your way of life, but the average Perth Salary is about $80k.

So if the wife brings in $50k, you'll be double the average.

But $110k (with Super on top?) is a good wage. You'll not struggle, but you'll not have the Ferrari on the drive next week either.


----------



## Dexter

$110k is a good wage in every Australian place


----------



## Bibbs

Dexter said:


> $110k is a good wage in every Australian place


But with 5 kids?

If you want the top schools, you have to pay.

Top private schools hit $20,000 fee | Perth Now

This was 18months ago, and was over $20k a year.
At that rate, x5, it doesn't take long to run out of cash.

I'd say $110k is good, but pick your favorite child and send them to the good school. The rest .. well .. what age can they be sent to the mines?


----------



## Dexter

Public school are free so there is no problem with educating them.


----------



## steevg

In Australia, the basic wage is just that, other things like, "Super" can usually be "loaded" on top of that wage, as can be anything else you care to negotiate - ie: medical insurance, life insurance. Get creative and ask - you may be surprised at the other benefits your employer will pay for you.


----------

